# Sheepshead/black drum chum



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Looking for suggestions for a good chum for these two species. Something cheap and easy to get alot of would be nice. I have a place where i can get sand fleas for three dollars a pint but would like to go cheaper than that if possible. 


Preciate the tips in advance.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm not sure if this would work, but you could throw in some eggshells too. Used to use eggshells when I was freshwater fishing in Kansas looking for bluegill and crappie. The small crushed pieces would flutter down and look like minnow's fish scales.

One thing if for sure, make sure that chumming is not illegal where ever you are fishing. You'll have to ask the pier attendants if it's allowed. If a pier is located near a beach that has sunbathers out there, you can go ahead and think that it's probably illegal.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I think as long as im not usin blood and fish if its like crabs and such i should be alright.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Go to a jetty or bay somewhere, and get a bunch of muscles and oysters and small crabs and crush them up


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I apreciate it sdrag. How well do u think this will work?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

sheepsheads will come to mussel chum...at avon pier last year i had about ten sitting in a 4 feet of water munching on the mussel pieces i was throwing down there...then a cuda came and scared em off...


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

Never chumed off the pier, but have done some around bridges. Wheaties and crushed barnacles,clams, or oysters mixed with a little water makes a nice ball that you toss and it also desolves slow.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Are yall just usin the oysters and clams and things you see layin all around in the bays...

And how long does it usually take for the fish to come to the chum.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Use anything you can find in the area. Should be a little thicker then cement(give or take some water) 

How long does it take...Good things come to those who wait Hard to really give a good judgement, because theres no real pattern. But if I had to answer, around 20mins or less? 

-Jeff


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jan 27, 2006)

Put some blue crabs in a chum bag and stomp on it to break them up,,,,,works for me!


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys. I cant wait to get down there and fish. I love fishin the sea cabins pier b/c u can take all the rods you want.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

While we are on the subject of crabs and such has anyone used the berkley gulp crabs. Thinking about givin them a go.


----------

